# Questions about Tajima Neo machine(s)



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

Does anyone on this forum have a Tajima Neo or Neo2? I am trying to understand the differences between the current version (Neo2 - TEJTII-C1501) the previous version (TEJT-C1501).

If some on could briefly list the differences, that would help me immensely. I am trying to decide if a used Neo (older version) will work for my situation.

Thanks,
-Riph


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

with neo II you can make an network.
you can work with 4 machines (i don t know max. nr. of machines) like multiheads


----------



## cloudz9 (Jun 15, 2010)

If using Pulse you will need to pay for networking!


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

normally no need to pay to connect neo II like multiheads.
i don t know. you must ask hirsch.
you can use pulse-librarian to connect tajima machines(serial connection) to load designs in to machines memory,statistics,etc.


----------



## MrRudeDog (Aug 24, 2010)

I have had a Neo II for about 2 years now. Biggest differences are that the II uses servo motors versus stepper motors (more accurate), II has better screen/user interface that holds tons of designs, and II has built in ethernet support. Just plug it in to your hub or router that is connected to your Pulse software computer, configure it, and go. I could easily hook up another Neo II to my router. I forget what the max number is though.

Ray


----------



## arrowembroidery (Oct 2, 2011)

The built in ethernet port makes the major difference, allowing you to connect with other machines and your usual routers.


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

The neo 2 also has a USB port for Thumb drives, a larger memory, and the LAN port, it also with the appropriate software will allow you to barcode a design from a folder or from librarian server. Works quite well I tested this at the distributors site here in canada, has a large sewing area for a small machine and you can get thing like an auto clamp with a foot pedal too,


----------

